# Talking About Diabetes (TAD talks) live on tour



## everydayupsanddowns (May 8, 2019)

Thought this might be of interest to some. 

Largely T1 focussed but the annual TAD events that have been held over the last 3-4 years have always been excellent. 

This is the first time they’ve taken the concept on tour. Liverpool, Birmingham, Bristol, Oxford. 

Mid-late June. Tickets (free) released tomorrow and are likely to get reserved very quickly. 

https://twitter.com/parthaskar/status/1125815125800308736?s=21


----------



## nonethewiser (May 8, 2019)

Whats it about then, could possibly attend the liverpool venue, doesn't say where in the city.


----------



## Flower (May 8, 2019)

Do I need to be on twitter to register for a TAD event @everydayupsanddowns ? I've not made that leap as yet!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 8, 2019)

Seems to be where the link will be posted. TAD has its own website here: http://talkingaboutdiabetes.co.uk/about-us/

Though I’m not sure how quickly it will be updated. 

If I spot a link tomorrow I’ll try to post it here


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 9, 2019)

Here are links to the tickets (though the Bristol one may be changing?):

17 June LIVERPOOL https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/tad-on-tour-liverpool-tickets-61512452401
18 June BIRMINGHAM https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/tad-on-tour-birmingham-tickets-61587542999
19 June BRISTOL https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/tad-on-tour-bristol-tickets-61515228705
 20 June OXFORD https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/tad-on-tour-oxford-tickets-61514752280

The events are free, but spaces are limited.


----------



## Flower (May 9, 2019)

Thanks for the links Mike, the Bristol link doesn't seem to work - I'll try again in a while or maybe just have to join twitter.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 9, 2019)

Partha's page is available if you don't have Twitter: https://twitter.com/parthaskar


----------

